# 20-Polige Frontstecker und Rückwandbusverbinder gesucht



## diabolo150973 (1 August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat vielleicht noch jemand zwei 20-polige Frontstecker (für SM 321/322-Module) und zwei Rückwandbusverbinder rumliegen? Es muß keine Neuware sein, ist nur zum Testen! Macht mir bitte mal ein Angebot (inkl. Porto und Verpackung).


Danke im Voraus!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Pizza (1 August 2009)

Rückwandbusverbinder, wieviel brauchste 
sag bescheid.


----------



## diabolo150973 (1 August 2009)

Mit 2 wäre ich schon zufrieden... wenn Du mehr hast (zum guten Preis), dann mal sehen! Die Frontstecker sind aber auch sehr wichtig!!!

Danke für die fixe Antwort!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Pizza (2 August 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> ... wenn Du mehr hast (zum guten Preis)


 
Was ist ein guter Preis? Gute Freunde bekommen sie für lau.
Wenn wir uns mal treffen, dann machst mich einen Abend mal besoffen und gut ist *ROFL*

Mit Frontsteckern siehts bei mir leider schlecht aus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2009)

Da Zuhause (der Wohnort von Dia) ja nicht
so weit von Bielefeld ist, könnte er ja dich auf
dem NRW-Stammtisch freihalten.


----------



## diabolo150973 (2 August 2009)

Ja,ja... hier sind einige im Forum, mit denen ich gerne mal einen trinken würde. Und wenn ihr dann besoffen unter'm Tisch liegt klaue ich euch die Frontsstecker!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Paule (2 August 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ja,ja... hier sind einige im Forum, mit denen ich gerne mal einen trinken würde. Und wenn ihr dann besoffen unter'm Tisch liegt klaue ich euch die Frontsstecker!!!


Ich könnte mir vorstellen, bis alle unter den Tisch getrunken hast, hättest die Stecker selber kaufen können aber mit Goldkontakten.


----------



## diabolo150973 (2 August 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, bis alle unter den Tisch getrunken hast, hättest die Stecker selber kaufen können aber mit Goldkontakten.




Vielleicht wäre es mir das bei bestimmten Leuten auch Wert gewesen...


----------

